
Even after massive Yahoo bungles, CEO Marissa Mayer is set to take home millions - gerosan
https://thenextweb.com/money/2017/03/14/even-after-massive-yahoo-bungles-ceo-marissa-mayer-is-set-to-take-home-millions/
======
richardboegli
Already discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13858366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13858366)

